# The Destashification Project



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but have been susandf on Ravelry for some time now.

I hail from the Phoenix Arizona area, but was raised in the far northern reaches of the Adirondack Mountains of New York State. One of the biggest surprises of relocating here was to discover many people do not realize that New York State borders Canada!

My vocation was Environmental Engineering, which kept me too busy to knit and sew as much as I wanted to, but not busy enough to keep me from collecting beautiful fabric and yarns.

So, now that I have more time, I am working hard to destash the embarrassingly large stash of yarn, fabric, trims, notions, etc collected over the years - and blog about my endeavors to do so on The Destashification Project (www.destashification.com)

I just published the Climbing Leaves Scarf knitting pattern as a way of modifying the leaf pattern to follow a few Destashification Knitting Rules - most importantly, there must be "resting rows" with no stitch maneuvers.

Anyone else out there destashing?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome - yes, I have been trying to destash for years now - still have a lifetime's worth of yarn and books

be advised that you can put a signature line in your posts but cannot put your website address in the message area. All the rules of KP are under help at the top of every page

your scarf looks great, and one I will put on my 'to do' ist that is already a mile long.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Tell me more about the "resting rows".


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

AHHHH resting rows--I need more of them LOLOLOL.
Welcome. And thanks for sharing your story.

Love the scarf. I shall go look on Rav for the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, definitely added to my to-do list. 
I hate to break it to you but I don't think destashification is possible. I keep saying I won't buy more yarn until I use what I have BUT I seem to break that vow regularly.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I too need to destash, both in yarn and fabric! This is a very pretty scarf, I will have to try it soon


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Love the pattern and saved it. BUT! Will have to go buy yarn for it. Gave away my stash years ago when it didn't appear I would be knitting anymore. Good excuse to buy a new one, right? )

And welcome. I will check out your site.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Sure I destash and then I buy more. It's a disease, but I'm glad I caught it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful scarf


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

chickkie said:


> be advised that you can put a signature line in your posts but cannot put your website address in the message area. All the rules of KP are under help at the top of every page


Thanks for the advice... could you direct me to a page/summary of how to make a signature?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

destashification said:


> Thanks for the advice... could you direct me to a page/summary of how to make a signature?


Go to "My Profile" on the second line of headings, scroll down to General Information and edit

You can also add your location there


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome and beautiful scarf. I have a summer home in the beautiful Adirondack Mountains, at the foot. We love it there, gorgeous country.


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help on the signature.

This is a test to see if it works.

I have tried to explain my stash to the "uninformed." They just don't get it. Nice to know there are other Stashers out there!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

De-stashing? Unlikely. I'm currently knitting an afghan using leftovers from someone else's stash that was left with one of the ladies that runs our local knitting group. I de-stash by making things and giving them away, but my current project is going to be handwash, so I'm keeping it for my autistic son who will enjoy it. I'll de-stash when they "cure" autism, so never.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome from central NY! Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from another Arizona KP member...love your scarf. I try to destash; but, the more I try to destash the more I have....would have to knit 24/7.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome ! Where did you live - anywhere near Lake Placid? That's where my stash lives, along with my husband, three cats and me!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Now that I am retired and on a limited budget, I love being able to use yarn from my huge stash. It is like being able to make something for free.


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Lake Placid was my favorite place to ski!


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> It is like being able to make something for free.


I think after items have been in the stash for over a year (or a decade) it is the same as being free!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

It seems I no longer use up two skeins and then turn around and buy three! Cannot keep ahead of it. Oh well!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand. I also started out in the far far north of New York State.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin! I spent the winter destashing and was pretty pleased with myself. Then I went to the neighborhood rummage sale on Saturday and replaced everything I'd used over the winter!!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! Most of us have our stash. I work on mine from time to time, but I just buy more, so I guess I am a hopeless case.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to KP. Many thanks for your lovely scarf pattern. Was in NY's Sullivan County last month. Last year we were in Grand Island and did visit Canada too. NY State is simply beautiful and quite rural. My stash both grows and shrinks regularly. Can't resist some of the bargains that I find sometimes at a thrift store or at my local yarn store. Glad that I have this habit!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Your scarf is beautiful - I love cables and other fancy non-lace stitches. KP is a great place to connect with other needles workers and get links for LOTS of neat patterns for using up that stash.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Love the scarf. Welcome to KP from the Canadian prairies.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful scarf and welcome. Destashing?? I would love to use up the yarn I have but always need more to make a certain project. I don't think I'm getting ahead.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome from the wilds of Wyoming! I rationalized for years that buying yarn while I was working would give me something to do when I retired. It does - but my 'collection' continues to grow somehow...


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome fellow destasher! I,m working on lowering my stash too. Knitting mittens for great nieces/nephews for Christmas (17 pair done, 19 more to go) and have started knitting afghans for nieces and nephews. 6 done, 7th in progress, and 10 more to go. Did hats a couple of years ago......sadly, it's barely made a dent in my stash!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. I started unpacking my quilting fabrics and yarns yesterday and found some surprises that I forgot about. Looking forward to sharing my bounty with others and finishing some of the wip's this year.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome and thank you for the lovely pattern! I am interested in why "resting rows" need be part of a destashing pattern. Could I guess that it may be just to make the pattern work up a bit quickly? I think I could consider myself an advanced beginner- so will hope to be able to manage this. Quite impressive looking. Thanks for making it a free pattern!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's beautiful. It would make a wonderful center panel on a pullover sweater as well.


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

cainchar said:


> I am interested in why "resting rows" need be part of a destashing pattern. Could I guess that it may be just to make the pattern work up a bit quickly? I think I could consider myself an advanced beginner- so will hope to be able to manage this. Quite impressive looking. Thanks for making it a free pattern!


Thanks for the welcome.

Resting rows are simple stockinette stitch. After so many years (OK - decades - I started knitting when I was 4) of knitting, stockinette stitch is automatic.

Patterned rows require counting, and then stitch maneuvers, which can become a rhythm after a while, but still require cognitive involvement.

I love patterned knitting, and am always impressed by the intricate work of others, but my brain needs a few rows of auto-piloted stockinette stitch amidst all the stitch maneuvers! Otherwise, I feel the patterns become too tedious.

I hope the pattern works for you. It was designed with advanced beginners in mind!


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

I agree. I have some not-quite-bulky weight I may try a sweater with next winter.


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Many thanks to all for the gracious welcomes!

...and from so many places in the world! I guess knitting (and stashing) are universal!

Quick question...what is the trick to getting a website into one's signature?

I have tried (several times) entering the http... into the box marked "website" and then updating, but it does appear on the signature.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

destashification said:


> Many thanks to all for the gracious welcomes!
> 
> ...and from so many places in the world! I guess knitting (and stashing) are universal!
> 
> ...


under Profile (link at the top of any page) and then scroll down to signature and put your website in that and it should appear under your post


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Quick question...what is the trick to getting a website into one's signature?

I have tried (several times) entering the http... into the box marked "website" and then updating, but it does appear on the signature.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.[/quote]

your website shows up in your profile, just checked. Love your pattern!
Welcome from Dundalk, Ontario


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from the Gulf Coast of Florida. Lovely scarf!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with the de-stashing. I've been trying for two years to knit up a tote of oddments that held 106 Quarts/100 liters and still have at least a fourth of it left. Eventually I might work my way to the good stuff and then I can start all over again with more oddments. LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP from Bronx, New York.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, welcome from North Carolina. I try to de-stash by creating. However, I have pulled my spinning wheels out since I visited my first alpaca farm January before last and the amount of raw fiber in the house has increased exponentially..... My mother had a yarn and weaving supply store in her basement for many years. It all went into storage with its closing for about 20 years and I have now inherited the stash. Yes, it is like "free" supplies in a way.... brings back so many memories of the "store" in the basement. I miss Mom... create in her memory.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. Welcome from California.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome
Relative to de-stashing---there is a corollary thread "Out of Control" here on KP which speaks to stashes. It's a fun thread to follow! As far as de-stashing goes--well, you can get rid of some, but at the same time you're collecting more--so you'll NEVER deplete your stash!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Central Florida!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia. 
Like your scarf.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI


----------



## Tripod (May 6, 2015)

I love all resting rows!


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Many thanks for the instructions on putting the website into the signature box...

I kept putting it in the website box!

Thanks!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia. Your scarf is lovely.
:thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome, it is such a beautiful pattern


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful scarf, definitely added to my to-do list.
> I hate to break it to you but I don't think destashification is possible. I keep saying I won't buy more yarn until I use what I have BUT I seem to break that vow regularly.


Ditto for me! I volunteer at a thrift store and when we get yarn in something just 'makes' me take it! Welcome to the forum from Tennessee, by the way. ~ :-D


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

jeannie2954 said:


> I've been trying for two years to knit up a tote of oddments that held 106 Quarts/100 liters and still have at least a fourth of it left. Eventually I might work my way to the good stuff and then I can start all over again with more oddments. LOL


If there are any little girls in your life, this is a pattern that I worked up to use oddments of those fancy yarns we all had left over from the "furry" scarf knitting craze. The main portion of the body and sleeves requires almost a full skein (but we destashers always have a few of those crying out to be used, as well!)

It is called Bubbles and Butterfly Kisses.



















Ravelry Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubbles-and-butterfly-kisses


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

nice sweater - I am sure I have enought bits and pieces to make one... now to go find them is another problem.. Thanks for the link


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to this marvellous forum & thanks for sharing the lovely scarf


----------



## Tripod (May 6, 2015)

destashification said:


> If there are any little girls in your life, this is a pattern that I worked up to use oddments of those fancy yarns we all had left over from the "furry" scarf knitting craze. The main portion of the body and sleeves requires almost a full skein (but we destashers always have a few of those crying out to be used, as well!)
> 
> It is called Bubbles and Butterfly Kisses.
> 
> Ravelry Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubbles-and-butterfly-kisses


I love the color you chose for the sweater! What size/age would you say that it fits?


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Tripod said:


> What size/age would you say that it fits?


It fits a 23" chest. As my children are over 6 feet tall, I do not know toddler sizes anymore, so am not sure what size that equates to.


----------



## Tripod (May 6, 2015)

destashification said:


> It fits a 23" chest. As my children are over 6 feet tall, I do not know toddler sizes anymore, so am not sure what size that equates to.


Thank you. I looked at some charts and most seem to say that a 23" chest is the average 5 year old. That's a good starting place and then I can consider the height and weight factors.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to KP from WA.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

